# Neuer Monitor [1440p]



## Qahnaarin (18. Dezember 2014)

Moin,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen WQHD-Monitor primär zum Spielen.
Dabei bin ich auf diesen hier gestoßen:
Acer G7 G247HYU schwarz, 23.6" (UM.QG7EE.005) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Was haltet ihr von dem? Für den Preis von 300€ scheint der doch brauchbar zu sein, wenn man von der Acer-Qualität und der Ergonomie absieht (die mir eh nicht so wichtig ist), zumal er auch ein IPS-Display hat. Außerdem hat er 24", was mir lieber wäre als ein 27-Zöller.
Was sagt ihr dazu? Ich hab ansonsten keine weiteren Informationen gefunden, und 24"-1440p Monitore gibt es momentan ja nicht gerade viele.


----------



## Ryle (18. Dezember 2014)

Ist ein neues Panel wie auch im WQHD Asus und demnächst BenQ. Da die Dinger aber gerade erst auf den Markt kommen und noch nicht lieferbar sind kann man auch nichts genaueres sagen. Kauf ihn dir, notfalls kannst du ja widerrufen. Halte ich in dem Fall für legitim, denn so schnell werden die nirgendwo in einem Ladengeschäft stehen um sie mal begutachten zu können. Und bis die ersten Reviews kommen vergehen sicher auch noch gut und gerne 1-3 Monate.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (18. Dezember 2014)

Laut aussagen von den Leuten auf der Acer Website(Bewertungen) scheint der Monitor einen guten Bildausgabe zu haben aber keine angaben bei Gaming.Das heißt aber nicht das der Monitor auch zum Gaming geeignet ist wegen Input Lag und Reaktions verhalten des Panels.Einen Test zu den Monitor könnte ich keine zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt finden.Ist ja auch relativ neu auf dem Markt.Deswegen ist es auch schwer zu sagen ob man den auch bedenkenlos zum Spielen einsetzen kann.Entweder wartest du noch ein bisschen ab bis der getestet wurden ist oder du kaufst es blind ein und machst selber einen Test.Sollte der Monitor nicht zum Gaming taugen haste ja eine Rückgaberecht innerhalb von 14 Tagen ohne angaben.Allerdings ist das wieder mit viel arbeit verbunden,das mußte selber wissen ob du dir das selber antuen willst.


----------



## HightechNick (19. Dezember 2014)

Hast Du mindestens eine GTX780 mit 3GB, besser eine GTX970/980 mit 4GB oder eine entsprechende Aufrüstung geplant? Ansonsten würde ich von 1440p abraten - Du wirst mit dieser Auflösung ohne die notwendige Grafikleistung und ausreichend VRAM nicht viel Spass haben - außer natürlich, Du spielst nur ältere Titel.

Selbst eine GTX970/980 mit 4GB halte ich nicht für sonderlich zukunftssicher für diese Auflösung. Man kommt jetzt schon mit diversen Spielen wie AC:Unity, Far Cry 4 in 1440p an das Limit dieser Karten - in einem Jahr, wenn die Spiele noch anspruchsvoller werden, sieht es dann mit einer GTX780 schon sehr schlecht aus und auch eine GTX970/4GB wird nur noch mit Einschränkungen bei den Grafikoptionen mehr als 40fps liefern.


----------



## Atent123 (19. Dezember 2014)

HightechNick schrieb:


> Hast Du mindestens eine GTX780 mit 3GB, besser eine GTX970/980 mit 4GB oder eine entsprechende Aufrüstung geplant? Ansonsten würde ich von 1440p abraten - Du wirst mit dieser Auflösung ohne die notwendige Grafikleistung und ausreichend VRAM nicht viel Spass haben - außer natürlich, Du spielst nur ältere Titel.
> 
> Selbst eine GTX970/980 mit 4GB halte ich nicht für sonderlich zukunftssicher für diese Auflösung. Man kommt jetzt schon mit diversen Spielen wie AC:Unity, Far Cry 4 in 1440p an das Limit dieser Karten - in einem Jahr, wenn die Spiele noch anspruchsvoller werden, sieht es dann mit einer GTX780 schon sehr schlecht aus und auch eine GTX970/4GB wird nur noch mit Einschränkungen bei den Grafikoptionen mehr als 40fps liefern.



Wieso erwähnst du eigentlich keine AMD karten wie die 290 oder 290x mit 8gb Vram.


----------



## HightechNick (19. Dezember 2014)

Ist einfach meine Vorliebe für nVidia. Ich würde mir nach aktuellem Stand nie eine AMD-Karte kaufen, da ich bzgl. Features (G-Sync, PhysX, CUDA, usw.) flexibel sein will. Daher kenne ich bei AMD auch gar nicht die Typbezeichnungen. Wer mit AMD kein solches Problem hat, kann natürlich auch eine AMD Karte dieser Leistungsklasse wählen. 

Mir ging es nur darum auf die nicht zu unterschätzenden Ansprüche von 1440p (1,8fache Pixelmenge und mehr VRAM-Bedarf) hinzuweisen. Wenn ein Spiel in 1080p mit ca. 60fps läuft, hat man mit 1440p halt nur noch knapp über 30fps - wenn die 60fps nur Durchschnitt waren, fällt man also regelmäßig unter 30fps und kann so noch nicht mal per V-Sync stabile 30fps festsetzen oder mit einem G-Sync-Monitor vernünftig spielen.

Um in 1440p gute Bewegungsschärfe (also über 80fps zu bekommen) müsste man mit seiner Grafikkarte in 1080p schon weit über 120fps erreichen - und das ist bei aktuellen Spielen mit keiner aktuell verfügbaren Karte drin. Daher findet das Spielen in 1440p sogar mit aktuellen Grafikkarten eher im Bereich 40-60fps und somit beschränkter Bewegungsschärfe statt. Mit G-Sync ist es zumindest trotzdem noch flüssig und sauber - ohne G-Sync ruckelt oder teared es noch zusätzlich.  

Da stellt sich dann schon die Frage, ob ein 1080p Monitor nicht die bessere Wahl ist, wenn man nicht in den nächsten Jahren vor hat, grafikkartentechnisch immer ganz oben mitzumischen. Für Leute die ihre Grafikkarten auch mal 3 Jahre behalten und trotzdem aktuelle 3D-Titel spielen möchten, würde ich daher von 1440p abraten.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Dezember 2014)

Die Bewegungsschärfe hat mal rein garnichts mit den fps zu tun.
Egal ob du 30 oder 120fps hast, die Bewegungsschärfe bleibt auf dem jeweiligen Monitor gleich.
Das wird nur durch mehr Hertz besser.

Zu dem Monitor selber gibts es noch keine Tests, also kann man da noch nicht viel zu sagen.
Klar wird das Bild gut aussehen, aber was ist mit Overdrive, Inputlag, Backlight, Reaktionszeit usw?


----------



## Qahnaarin (19. Dezember 2014)

Die GPU(s) sollte(n) das eigentlich schaffen, geplant ist entweder 
1) eine GTX 970
2) eine GTX 980
3) 2 290 im CF

und zur Not müssten es auch nicht durchgehend 60fps@max sein 

Und bei dem Acer stand gestern noch bei den meisten Shops, dass er heute geliefert werden sollte, allerdings steht jetzt bei den meisten 30.12. oder noch später. Und so lange warten, nur um dann ein Überraschungsei zu bekommen, will ich auch nicht 

Daher wird es jetzt wohl der Iiyama XB2779QS.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Dezember 2014)

Ohje, warum denn der? 
Willst du dir die Augen wegbrennen?


----------



## Qahnaarin (19. Dezember 2014)

Die Helligkeit kann man doch runterregeln, oder etwa nicht ? 

Welcher wäre ansonsten besser?
ASUS PB278Q, 27" (90LMGA070T01081C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder
ASUS PB278QR, 27" (90LMGA001T02251C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
?
Soviel ich weiß, ist der qr neuer und flicker-free, oder?


----------



## JoM79 (19. Dezember 2014)

Das ist ja das Problem, die Grundhelligkeit liegt bei ca. 150cd/m² und das ist einfach zuviel. 
Würde den BenQ BL2710PT oder den Asus PG278QR nehmen.


----------



## Qahnaarin (19. Dezember 2014)

PG278QR ? Du meinst wahrscheinlich den PB278QR oder?
Ein PG278QR wäre mir neu


----------



## JoM79 (19. Dezember 2014)

Ja den meine ich, blöde Autokorrektur am Handy.


----------



## HightechNick (19. Dezember 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Die Bewegungsschärfe hat mal rein garnichts mit den fps zu tun.
> Egal ob du 30 oder 120fps hast, die Bewegungsschärfe bleibt auf dem jeweiligen Monitor gleich.
> Das wird nur durch mehr Hertz besser.


Willst Du damit sagen, dass ein Spiel mit durchschnittlich 40fps auf einem 144Hz Monitor die gleiche Bewegungsschärfe wie das gleiche Spiel mit 144fps hat? 

Ganz sicher nicht - falls Du einen 120/144Hz Monitor hast, schau Dir mal die diversen Tests bei Blur Busters UFO Motion Tests an - dann wirst Du sehen, dass 30fps und selbst 60fps nicht die Bewegungsschärfe von 120/144fps haben.

Mit einem G-Sync Monitor sind die Hz dann ohnehin identisch mit den FPS, sofern man unter der maximalen Möglichkeit des Monitors bleibt. Wenn 144Hz trotz geringer Framerate eine hohe Bewegungsschärfe bringen würde, würde G-Sync ja gar keinen Sinn mehr machen. Da es nicht so ist, ist G-Sync aber das wichtigste Masterrace-Feature seit Jahren.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Dezember 2014)

Die Bildwechselgeschwindigkeit bleibt bei 60Hz weiterhin 16,7ms, egal ob 30 oder 60fps.
Aber im Prinzip ist es einfach nur eine Definitionssache.


----------



## HightechNick (23. Dezember 2014)

Bewegungsschärfe / Bewegungsunschärfe sind eigentlich recht genau definiert und eben nicht von der Bildwechselgeschwindigkeit sondern von der Framerate des Spiels abhängig. 2x das gleiche Bild anzuzeigen bringt nicht viel für die Bewegungsschärfe.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Dezember 2014)

So, habe mir mal meine Posts angeguckt und ich meinte die Schärfe und Bewegungsschärfe.


----------



## Qahnaarin (29. Dezember 2014)

Nachdem es eigentlich der Asus werden sollte, hat sich nun herausgestellt, dass 27" doch zu groß sind. 
Deshalb bin ich jetzt wieder bei den 3 gelandet:
Produktvergleich Dell UltraSharp U2515H, 25" (210-ADZG), Acer G7 G247HYU schwarz, 23.6" (UM.QG7EE.005), ASUS VX24AH, 24" (90LM0110-B01370) | Geizhals Deutschland
Welcher von denen ist am empfehlenswertesten bzw kann wer von einem davon berichten? Die sollen ja, soweit ich das gesehen habe, alle erst in Kürze auf den Markt kommen.


----------



## Qahnaarin (29. Dezember 2014)

Nachdem es eigentlich der Asus werden sollte, hat sich nun herausgestellt, dass 27" doch zu groß sind. 
Deshalb bin ich jetzt wieder bei den 3 gelandet:
Produktvergleich Dell UltraSharp U2515H, 25" (210-ADZG), Acer G7 G247HYU schwarz, 23.6" (UM.QG7EE.005), ASUS VX24AH, 24" (90LM0110-B01370) | Geizhals Deutschland
Welcher von denen ist am empfehlenswertesten bzw kann wer von einem davon berichten? Die sollen ja, soweit ich das gesehen habe, alle erst in Kürze auf den Markt kommen.


----------



## JoM79 (29. Dezember 2014)

Nimm den Dell der hat im Gegensatz zum Acer und Asus eine volle Ergonomie.
Und 100€ günstiger als der Asus ist er auch.


----------



## RaidRazer (29. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe den Acer G7 G247HYU Monitor schon getestet. Ging wieder zurück.

Mehr dazu ist hier zu lesen http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/368533-monitor-1440p-unter-300-a.html


----------



## Qahnaarin (29. Dezember 2014)

Bei dem Dell habe ich Bedenken wegen dem Input-Lag, der wahrscheinlich höher ist als beim Asus. Außerdem bin ich mir nicht sicher wegen der Größe, da bei Alternate 27 Zoll steht 
Laut Geizhals wäre der Preisunterschied auch nur bei etwa 40€, was verschmerzbar wäre.
Die Ergonomie spielt keine große Rolle, hauptsache das Bild und der Input-Lag sind in Ordnung.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Dezember 2014)

Oh, tut mir leid bei den 100€ habe ich mich verguckt.
Der U2414H hat 0,8ms und der U2715H hat 4,5ms Inputlag.
Glaube kaum dass der U2515H auf einmal 20ms und mehr hat.


----------



## Qahnaarin (30. Dezember 2014)

Lieferzeitenbedingt würds wohl auf den Acer hinauslaufen; Backlightbleeding etc. ist ja bei jedem einzelnen Monitor unterschiedlich oder?


----------



## JoM79 (30. Dezember 2014)

Gut, ich würde jetzt keinen Acer kaufen.


----------



## Qahnaarin (30. Dezember 2014)

Und wieso genau?
Dass die Verabeitungsqualität von Acer-Geräten nicht gerade die beste ist, weiß ich, aber ansonsten sollte bei dem Monitor doch nichts bedeutend schlechter sein als bei den anderen?


----------



## JoM79 (30. Dezember 2014)

Bei den meisten Acer Monitoren kannst keinen Overdrive einstellen und die Ergonomie ist schlecht.
Zudem sind die meisten Monitore nicht flimmerfrei und mir fällt sogar einer ein, der bei voller Helligkeit nicht flimmerfrei ist.
Es gab ein paar geben die ok sind, aber die meisten sind einfach nur auf billig getrimmt.


----------



## RaidRazer (30. Dezember 2014)

Vielleicht hatte ich auch nur Pech mit meinem Acer G7 G247HYU. Backlightbleeding ist von Monitor zu Monitor unterschiedlich.
Das die Ergonomie bei den billigeren Acer Monitoren nicht die beste ist stimmt. Auch das Argument das Overdrive in den meisten Fällen nicht einstellbar ist gerechtfertigt.

Im Moment betreibe ich 3 verschiedene Acer Monitor (GN246HL 144Hz, G7 G277HUsmidp WQHD, S240HLBID) mit TN Panel und bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden damit.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Dezember 2014)

Also wenn du mit dem GN246HL zufrieden bist, dann würdest beim LG 24GM77 und BenQ XL2430T erstaunt sein, wie gut ein 144Hz Monitor sein kann.


----------



## RaidRazer (30. Dezember 2014)

Mein Kollege besitzt einen LG 24GM77 neben welchen mein GN246HL zu Vergleichszwecken schon mal Platz genommen hatte.

Konnte keinen großen Unterschied feststellen. Lediglich der Weißstich meines Acer war deutlich zu erkennen.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Dezember 2014)

Ok, das ist doch gut.
Wenn du erstmal irgendwelche Fehler findest, unabhängig von Marke oder Modell, dann siehst du sie immer.


----------



## RaidRazer (30. Dezember 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ok, das ist doch gut.
> Wenn du erstmal irgendwelche Fehler findest, unabhängig von Marke oder Modell, dann siehst du sie immer.



Da gebe ich dir Recht.

Habe mit Acer bisher viele Gute Erfahrungen gesammelt aber leider auch einige schlechte.
Das wichtigste ist dabei ist diese Erfahrungsberichte hier zu teilen und der Realität entsprechend wiederzugeben.
Soll heißen wenn der eigenen Monitor schlecht ist bzw. Schwächen hat diese nicht runterzuspielen oder schönzureden.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Dezember 2014)

Das wirst du hier leider weniger finden.
Die meisten empfehlen hier nur den Monitor den sie selber haben und das ist natürlich der Beste den es gibt.
Einerseits verständlich sonst hätten sie ihn ja nicht gekauft, andererseits ist das dann nicht mehr wirklich objektiv.
Ich nutze zur Zeit den FG2421 und auch da gibts bessere, allerdings warte ich momentan auf guten 144Hz Monitor in 27" der nicht überteuert ist wie der Asus PG278Q.


----------



## Bullebernd (31. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe momentan den BENQ XL2411T aber irgendwie reizt mich 1440p und die Grösse von 24Zoll rundet das ganze sehr fein ab. Hat noch jemand erfahrungen mit deinem LCD?


----------



## Qahnaarin (1. Januar 2015)

Ich werde ihn, also den Acer, dann demnächst bestellen, ich kann dir dann ja meine Erfahrungen damit mitteilen.


----------



## bullebernd79 (1. Januar 2015)

Das Angebot nehm ich an. Bin auch schon am überlegen mir den mal zu bestellen und selber zutesten.


----------



## Qahnaarin (1. Januar 2015)

Wenn man nicht lange warten will, bleibt einem auch fast nichts anderes übrig


----------

